
eBay workers stalked, threatened authors of critical newsletter - jasonhansel
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/15/technology/ebay-cyberstalking-with-cockroaches-and-bloody-pig-face.html
======
bdcravens
Already discussed, with over 150 comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23529035](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23529035)

~~~
runawaybottle
HN needs some topic extraction and push the threads with more comments to the
top.

Just saying.

~~~
Wowfunhappy
Personally, I would like a dupe button separate from the flag button. When you
click “dupe”, you’re prompted to enter the URL of the original, so the system
can cross check multiple people.

